# Hanrahan kitchen sink prep materials



## btoc343 (Aug 30, 2006)

Hello,
Just curious what people's opinions/thoughts are on hanrahans kitchen sink material. I am currently a sgt and my dept is having a Lt's exam this year and I am considering purchasing this so any thoughts comments good or bad would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

woodyd said:


> FWIW, Lt. Hanrahan was apparently the only person to pass the Captains exam for his dept this year, so I'd say that speaks well to his methods. No personal experience though.


It definitely speaks well of his test taking abilities. But I know two people that spent a couple grand on his classes and still failed the last sgt test. Buy the required books and study.


----------



## btoc343 (Aug 30, 2006)

Ok thanks when I took the Sgts exam I passed but didn't do as well as I wanted. I did get promoted was just hoping this might help me do better? I plan on buying/reading the books


----------



## Treehouse413 (Mar 7, 2016)

btoc343 said:


> Ok thanks when I took the Sgts exam I passed but didn't do as well as I wanted. I did get promoted was just hoping this might help me do better? I plan on buying/reading the books


I took the Sgt . test a few times before I passed. Prior to passing I never really put any study time in but decided to purchase the kitchen sink last time around and it was the best $500 I ever spent. I passed the test and was #1 in my department . I'm not the type of person that can read a book an pull the test answer. The LT.s material breaks everything down. When I took the test the answers were jumping out . Good luck.


----------



## MiamiVice (May 2, 2002)

Only people I've heard of passing are going to Justin's classes and using his material. The CPS stuff is way off base on the current exam

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## btoc343 (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## Kojak (Nov 17, 2015)

John Scheft and Law Enforcement Dimensions is the only way to go. John teaches right from the books, his classes are actually interesting, and he provides a great breakfast and lunch. I only used John and topped the test my first time taking it this past October. Plus all his lectures are put onto CD's so that you can constantly listen when your not reading. One other thing is BUY THE BOOKS!!! Trying to score in the high 80's or better is impossible without using the actual text books. Just my opinion anyway, good luck!


----------

